# althochdeutsch



## TheChabon

Me aparece en Wikipedia en español como 'antiguo alto alemán', pero el artículo de Wikipedia fue muy obviamente escrito por un no-hispanoparlante y está lleno de estructuras traducidas en forma rara--a mí me sonaría más correcto 'alto alemán antiguo'. 

¿Hay alguna forma 'standard' para _althochdeutsch_ en español?

Gracias por cualquier idea.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola TheChabon:
En la Filología Alemana de la Universidad de Sevilla lo llaman así, "alto alemán antiguo". Pero hay más entradas en Google para "antiguo alto alemán" (como lo llaman, p.ej., en la Universidad de Zaragoza), tanto para "páginas de España" como "páginas de Argentina.
Y nota que el sustantivo _*A*lthochdeutsch _se escribe con mayúscula en alemán.


----------



## TheChabon

Buenísimo, gracias, debí haber hecho la comparación de resultados en Google. En principio, así como uno normalmente dice _inglés_ antiguo, _español_ antiguo, _alto alemán_ antiguo me suena mucho más natural en español. 

[De hecho acabo de decidir poner 'altoalemán' antiguo, como 'norteamericano', 'sudafricano', etc., que es más propio del español, incluso si aparece sólo 1710 veces en Google --es inequívoco, mientras que del otro modo uno al leer tiene que filtrar los significados para eliminar la interpretación del 'alto alemán antiguo' como un señor alemán alto y anticuado, je. ¡Lo de 'alto alemán' es evidentemente un germanismo! : ) ]

Puse althochdeutsch a propósito en minúscula para ver si alguien me señalaba lo de la mayúscula. En este caso en el original se usa la palabra como adjetivo. Si esto hubiera sido escrito por alguien que realmente sabe alemán (y que entonces no invita a suponer que erró al escribir el sentido más habitual de la palabra) ¿se entendería inmediatamente que se trata de un adjetivo, por el solo hecho de que no tiene mayúscula, al poner la palabra sola sin el sustantivo?


----------



## Sidjanga

TheChabon said:


> (...) ¿se entendería inmediatamente que se trata de un adjetivo, por el solo hecho de que no tiene mayúscula, al poner la palabra sola sin el sustantivo?


En este caso, diría sí y no. 
Sí, porque -según la actual ortografía- todo sustantivo comienza con mayúscula en alemán; de modo que, en realidad, toda palabra que no lo haga no puede ser sutantivo. Y en este caso lo más probable sería que entonces, sin mayúscula, fuera adjetivo.

Y no (o, aquí no del todo), porque el artículo de la Wikipedia habla sobre el _idioma_ como tal, y los idiomas se escriben siempre con mayúscula en alemán (aunque claro que dentro del artículo la palabra [althochdeutsch] aparece también como adjetivo). 
También al leer tu post me pareció que te referías al sustantivo, muy probablemente por la falta de contexto; estoy casi segura de que la gran mayoría de la gente entenderá el término [althochdeutsch] por sí solo* como sustantivo haciendo referencia directa al idioma mismo.

_*A*lthochdeutsch
das *A*lthochdeutsche
im *A*lthochdeutschen verwendete Wörter
_pero _
die *a*lthochdeutsche *Sprache*_
_das *a*lthochdeutsche *Verb *_sīn 
etc.
___________
*es decir, no seguido por un sunstantivo al que califique


----------



## GNK

Hola,

consiento con la suposición de Sigianga.
Yo también he entendido "althochdeutsch" en #1 como sustantivo. 

Saludos


----------



## TheChabon

Buenísimo. Gracias de vuelta.


----------

